# Hi, Im Pickles the Pugland=)



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello!
I thought i would share some photos of my Pugland (pug x westie) Pickles, who is now 16 weeks!

















Look at her eyes LOL









Anyone els have a Pugland?
Thankyou for looking.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

Your dogs are beautiful! Love the name Pickles. I don't have a pugland, but he's adorable.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Aw! I thought the last picture was so cute, like a little kid going "na na na na na naaaaa". Very adorable.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou so much! Yeah, she was crazzyyyy that day=)
Hunter is adorable too


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

picklesmummy said:


> Thankyou so much! Yeah, she was crazzyyyy that day=)
> Hunter is adorable too



Thankyou.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

your welcome


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Cats, Batman!!! That is the cutest puppy I have ever seen!!!


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou!!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I was gonna ask, is MIlo a Basset HOund mix? He looks just like my BIL's Bassett mix.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Milo is a jack russel x, but im unsure on what the other breed could be in him=)


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

She's a little cutie. Kind of makes me want one like her.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

she is super cute


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

That is one seriously cute pup.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou everyone=)=)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

What a cutie! <3


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

No pugland here, but now i want one!!! What a cutie


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pickles is very adorable

i cant help it though

i saw the phrase pickles the pugland and the image that popped into my head was an island where thousands of pugs lounge around in the sun eating dill pickles


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

She's very cute! I'm amazed that she doesn't look like a Pug at all! If this was one of those "guess the mix" threads, I don't think anyone would guess Pug.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL
Really? i think she looks just like a pug, but with long fur lol=)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

picklesmummy said:


> LOL
> Really? i think she looks just like a pug, but with long fur lol=)


Gosh no. They have flat faces and big eyes. If I were guessing I would have said terrier mix for sure!


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol
Does anybody want any more pictures?=)


----------



## dizzysmile (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, she's beautiful!  It's two of my favorite breeds mixed, although I never thought I'd find that. (Actually I love Cairns, but since Westies are also Cairns it still counts. ) I had a dog named Pickles when I was a baby, I think he was a yellow lab.

And I agree with the looking like a pug thing - the face is very puggy!


----------



## sophie3606 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a 6 month old black pugland as well!
little ball of energy and comedy!]


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think yours is the only pugland I've ever seen before! Cute isn't she?


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou guys!
AND OMG! Photos of your pugland?


----------



## sophie3606 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here are a few photos!


----------



## Kayto Potato (Aug 30, 2009)

He kind of reminds me of my dog Lily, only Lily is doxie/chi mix. He's so cute!


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

What a beautiful pugland! What i love about them is that each one is different, whether its their ears, nose or fur-type!


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

what a cute mix!


----------



## BensonsMama (Mar 10, 2010)

Pickles is adorable!! My Benson is also a Pugland- he is 3 years old now, and really just the greatest dog for us. A real loyal companion, playful and outgoing ( although he is a little freaked out by small children since he sees them so rarely... not used to such short humans I think). I would love to have another Pugland, but I know now that he was from a mill ( was told at the time he was from a breeder, but have confirmation from a reliable source that the store uses a mill) and want to adopt my next dog. 
Anyway, it is really nice to see other Puglands- his coloring is brindle and dark, and we get a lot of " Is he really a westie and pug? why is he grey and black then...?". I have some proof now it seems. Pickles is adorable.. if I come across another Pugland, I would really have a hard time refusing is she looked like her!!


----------



## BensonsMama (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some pics of Benson:


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute puppy. Your other has a precious face as well.


----------

